# Puppy erection



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

To my horror vader had a full on puppy erection today. I know its normal but keep it in your pants dude lol he was rough housing with outlaw and they bite each others boy bits and well I guess he for got excited. I had them stop playing for a few and it went away quickly. I am not sure what I should have done or not done. He is just about 12weeks now ... Any advice or some words of wisdom to handle this lol I was just shocked to see it so young.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nah, it's just an itty bitty penis, you get used to it! lol 

You did everything right. Let the boy calm down a second and that's it.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Nah, it's just an itty bitty penis, you get used to it! lol
> 
> You did everything right. Let the boy calm down a second and that's it.


Thanks  I'm sure it was more awkward to me than them lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

When we had Jack, I learned to ignore it. It is a little awkward for us humans, but I really don't think it bothers the dogs themselves. Having him calm down is a good way to help it go away quick!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup, they don't care!


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

at their age, it just happens. we had a puppy years ago, that did it all the time. it dosnt mean anything. they can be just sitting there and have it happen. we just ignored it or got them playing a different game.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys guess it kinda reminded me of my son when he was a baby... It just happens. I just didn't know what to do lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Nah, it's just an itty bitty penis, you get used to it! lol
> 
> You did everything right. Let the boy calm down a second and that's it.


:lol: :lol: :lol:
Dexter would say otherwise :lol:
oh man... :lol:

my chis dont wear pants! :lol:


----------



## Harrypautter1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Our pup was neutered about eight months ago and still gets one, only he does not know why.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Every once in awhile Prince shows us his "lipstick" when I get home for work and he is super excited to see me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Every once in awhile Prince shows us his "lipstick" when I get home for work and he is super excited to see me.


my boy has excitedly went sprinkling his fairy goods while dreaming hahaha!!! it was too funny..grosss but funny~ :daisy:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Every once in awhile Prince shows us his "lipstick" when I get home for work and he is super excited to see me.


Every once in a while Jaxx shows us his. It is usually if he lets me sleep in and is very excited to go outside. 

I love the "lipstick" that is so cute. It actually looks like lipstick too.


----------



## Alfie2013 (Jun 1, 2013)

My Alfie humps duke my sisters chi!! I ignore it because its natural I think for dogs to do it the difference is that these are both boys!!!! But I just ignore it.x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I am the mother of 2 boy chi babies and 3 boy real babies. Nothing shocks me anymore


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Every once in awhile Prince shows us his "lipstick" when I get home for work and he is super excited to see me.


This was the full red rocket... I giggled a bit but was like omg my baby lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> my boy has excitedly went sprinkling his fairy goods while dreaming hahaha!!! it was too funny..grosss but funny~ :daisy:


Oh dear lord 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

:laughing8: And THAT is the reason why Neil is FORBIDDING me from getting a boy Chihuahua  She's gotta be a girl.....heck, he's even started picking out names for her 

When Neil was a boy he used to go to his friend's house after school and he told me he was TRAUMATISED by the family dog. He would sit in front of poor Neil and suck his willy in front of him ukeright: .....not just once but a few times....and ever since then Neil has refused to have a male dog


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Gilly said:


> :laughing8: And THAT is the reason why Neil is FORBIDDING me from getting a boy Chihuahua  She's gotta be a girl.....heck, he's even started picking out names for her
> 
> When Neil was a boy he used to go to his friend's house after school and he told me he was TRAUMATISED by the family dog. He would sit in front of poor Neil and suck his willy in front of him ukeright: .....not just once but a few times....and ever since then Neil has refused to have a male dog


Lol! I've always had male dogs and thank goodness none of mine have ever performed that party trick! (Yet). Eeewww, eeeewww and ewwww


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

